#ubuntu-toolchain 2006-02-27
<fabbione> doko: ping?
<doko> fabbione: good morning!
<fabbione> hey doko
<fabbione> doko: gcj-4.1 is building on sparc as we speak
<fabbione> i will let you know when it's done
<doko> yes, I checked before that it does build
<fabbione> ok
<fabbione> the sparc boxes are at the DC
<fabbione> they should be installed today
<fabbione> assuming they don't fry like the first one i did install
<doko> developer machine as well?
<fabbione> i think so
<doko> what kind of machine?
<fabbione> well as it is with one down, the 2/3 left will go in buildd rotation
#ubuntu-toolchain 2006-03-05
<sbodo> Hi all - i try to recompile the latest java-gnome (cvs head as of today) on ubuntu dapper and compiling the JNI code fails because gcc wont pick up jni.h by default
<sbodo> is the mismatch of the gcj and gcc can produce this behaviour?
#ubuntu-toolchain 2007-02-27
<lamont> doko:   * Reenable the workaround for a build failure on the ia64 buildd.
<lamont> what's that gdb changelog entry referring to?
<doko> lamont: it hangs in make check 2>&1 | tee log, now its >log 2>%1
<lamont> how very strange
#ubuntu-toolchain 2011-03-06
<fsateler> I'm having a problem with ubuntu bug 719206, that I've tracked down to the -as-needed flag
<fsateler> however, this same bug does not appear on debian, even though the package is exactly the same
<fsateler> (ie, the -as-needed flag is passed in debian too)
<doko> no, --as-needed is not passed in debian
<fsateler> but my build system does
<fsateler> explicitly, that is
<doko> dpkg -S CsoundAC.py ?
<doko> is this csound?
<fsateler> yes
<fsateler> python-csoundac
<fsateler> it is missing the link to libCsoundAC.so.5.2
<doko> x86_64-linux-gnu-g++ -o _CsoundAC.so -Wl,-as-needed -Wl,-Bdynamic -Wl,-rpath-link,interfaces -shared frontends/CsoundAC/CsoundAC_wrap.os -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr/lib -L/usr/lib/python2.7/config -L. -L. -L/usr/local/lib -L. -L. -L. -lCsoundAC -lcsnd -lfltk_images -lpython2.7 -lcsnd -lstdc++ -lutil libcsound64.so.5.2 -lsndfile -lsndfile -lpthread -lpthread -lgomp -lm -lasound -llo -lsndfile -ldl -lm -lpthread
<doko> what does happen if you move libcsound64.so.5.2 before -lCsoundAC ?
<fsateler> doesn't work
<fsateler> (I'm doing this in a natty chroot, btw)
<doko> _ZTIN6csound4NodeE is defined in -lCsoundAC ?
<fsateler> yes
<fsateler> it is a type defined there
<doko> supposed to be export from which lib?
<fsateler> libCsoundAC.so.5.2
<fsateler> built by the same source package
<doko> no, it's not exported
<doko> $ objdump -T /usr/lib/libcsnd.so.5.2|fgrep _ZTIN6csound4NodeE
<doko> $ objdump -T /usr/lib/libcsound64.so.5.2|fgrep _ZTIN6csound4NodeE
<doko> that seems to be the cause, now you would have to find out why it's missing
<fsateler> objdump -T libCsoundAC.so.5.2 | fgrep _ZTIN6csound4NodeE
<fsateler> indeed, the Ubuntu version is not exporting it, but the debian version is
<doko> please try to rebuild with gcc defaulting to gcc-4.5 in debian unstable
<fsateler> that means installing gcc/g++ from experimental?
<fsateler> I mean, would doing that take care of it?
<doko> no, unstable
<doko> just would like to know if this is seen with g++-4.5 in unstable too
<fsateler> ok, I'm rebuilding now
<fsateler> gcc 4.5 from sid seems to work OK
<doko> so you see the symbol?
<fsateler> % objdump -T libCsoundAC.so.5.2 | fgrep _ZTIN6csound4NodeE
<fsateler> 00000000002d10a0  w   DO .data.rel.ro	0000000000000010  Base        _ZTIN6csound4NodeE
<doko> and just to make sure, that g++ --version is 4.5.2? 
<fsateler> I set CC and CXX to g{cc,++}-4.5, both at 4.5.2
<doko> ahh, ok
<fsateler> is there another flag enabled by default in ubuntu that may cause this problem?
<fsateler> maybe -fvisibility=hidden?
<doko> hardening
<doko> no
<fsateler> because the only symbols that are showing up seem to be ones that have the visibility attribute set
<doko> --no-add-needed is in unstable too
<doko> maybe check with unstable's binutils installed in natty, but I doubt it
<fsateler> nope, doesn't help
<doko> sorry, then I currently don't know
<doko> we'll drop --as-needed for the natty release, and re-enable it for the o-series. not sure if it would help, because you already use --as-needed explicitly
<fsateler> the problem seems to be a nearly devoid of useful content libCsoundAC
<fsateler> @natty:csound-5.13.0~dfsg% objdump -T libCsoundAC.so | wc -l
<fsateler> 471
<fsateler> @debian:csound% objdump -T libCsoundAC.so | wc -l
<fsateler> 1669
<fsateler> hmm, it seems it is not a problem with the toolchain: on Ubuntu, for some reason CsoundAC is built with -fvisibility=hidden but in debian its not
<fsateler> thanks for your help
<doko> hmm, please drop a note here if you find out why
<fsateler> fyi, it seems it is a problem with scons. Installing the debian version of scons fixed the issue
